# Vet broke my hammys rib/s



## TGLucie (Nov 3, 2016)

my hammy went to the vets and the vet was very hands on and looked like he was squeezing the life out of her! Suddenly she bit him and she had never bitten anyone before! I got home and cuddled her but feel a sharp bony mass under her skin, where her ribs are!!!

I’m sure he has broken a rib or a few and I don’t know what to do?! She’s already poorly enough as it is!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

She needs to go back to the vets asap - a diffrent one if you are not confident in the one you had.

if it does come back that she has broken ribs i would be contacting the previous vets to compliain


----------

